# Some help and advice



## Justin Verbonitz (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm currently in progress at meps I was sent home to retrieve credentials from my school's and med history proving I'm no longer ADHD and not on meds but I'm worried I'll be disqualified after I send my info and never be able to join please contact me and I'll explain more I've been off meds before going to MCA in 2012 did great off meds but before that I was doing horrible in my school's wail on meds for adhd so will meps see that I'm better without meds and excess my adhd history and allow me to complete my final presses of swearing in?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I


----------



## Justin Verbonitz (Jan 21, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I do not know you. I do not know how well educated you are, or if you even have a job. What you wrote above was written in one long sentence, which impresses me that you are pressured. If You were in front of me speaking, I imagine you would be speaking rapidly, rushing to tell me everything all at once; that too would be pressured. You present a history of ADHD, being on meds, and "doing horrible in my school's wail on meds". I don't really know what you mean there. In this post, and the first one you have a fear of not being taken into the military; or as you say," and excess my adhd history and allow me to complete my final presses of swearing in".
> 
> I think you will have trouble getting into the military. I wish I could tell you what you want to hear but at age 22 with what you are saying, you probably will not get beyond MEPS. I'm not sure anyone here will be able to help you very much.
> 
> What has your recruiter said to you? Are you being followed my a doctor for any behavior issues? Are you taking any medicines now?


No I'm not on meds and no I don't go to a dr for it since I was 16. I went to a military based school after I went off my meds back in 2012 graduated and did great. I passed my physical and asvab at meps. I just have a red flag that needs clear before I can swear in and that's proof that I'm not adhd nor need meds. I just need my medical records from the dr and note stating I was fauls diagnosed. Then I gotta wait to see if meps will clear the red flag.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Justin Verbonitz (Jan 21, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Good reply. Nice to see you picking up on a better writing style. That you did well in a "Military based school" says that you do well in a structured environment. Were you at Fork Union Military Academy, or similar full on Military prep school?


I went to MCA in West Virginia. And yes sorry bout the grammar my phone tries to add words I didn't mean. So you think I should be fine after sending in my credentials?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2017)

[Q


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2017)

Unless the regs have changed, you need to be off meds for at least a year. I don't know if you need a waiver or if there's more going on, but don't lie because it could come back to screw over your life.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 22, 2017)

Good luck kid. I appreciate that you want to step up. Take the advice given...

M.


----------



## compforce (Jan 22, 2017)

I went through a very similar situation when I joined back up.  Tell the truth, present the paperwork they need and, if everything is in order, you'll be fine.  Do NOT try to lie your way around it.  Make sure the medical history you present tells the story that you:

Had a short term issue  (meaning it didn't last your whole life) or was a misdiagnosis
Took steps to address it
that the issue is no longer a problem

They'll send you to their own doctor to confirm (psych consult), he'll ask a bunch of questions and make a final determination.  Make sure you are FOCUSED when you do this interview.  If he sees signs of continuing ADHD, he'll be the one to disqualify you.



AWP said:


> Unless the regs have changed, you need to be off meds for at least a year. I don't know if you need a waiver or if there's more going on, but don't lie because it could come back to screw over your life.



Psych drugs are a permanent disqualifier and always need a waiver


----------



## Justin Verbonitz (Jan 22, 2017)

compforce said:


> I went through a very similar situation when I joined back up.  Tell the truth, present the paperwork they need and, if everything is in order, you'll be fine.  Do NOT try to lie your way around it.  Make sure the medical history you present tells the story that you:
> 
> Had a short term issue  (meaning it didn't last your whole life) or was a misdiagnosis
> Took steps to address it
> ...


Thanks for the advise and info thank you.


----------

